# Synthetic oil in diesel....intervals?



## pipeliner345 (Mar 15, 2010)

What synthetic oil are ya'll using and what intervals are you changing at. im still rotella 3k......03 and my 08.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I try to run Rotella T6 and change no more then 7500. I will also run Rotella T5, it is a blend but try to change it around 5k.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Mobile 1 full synthetic, change filter at 5000, and oil and filter at 10000.


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, I change the filter every 10k and the oil every 20k. Not because I need to, but just because I figure I might as well. I used to work at a Caterpillar dealership and got my oil analysis for free. At 20k miles, the Rotella I used in Ol' Black tested just fine. Did that regularly for the four plus years I worked there. Truck is over 16 years old, has over 200k miles and runs as well as the day I bought it back in 2002 with 74k miles. I've used Rotella since day one.

I also have a 16 year old Mercedes gasser that I run synthetic Mobil 1 in. I do about the same oil change & filter interval. It runs just fine with 197k miles.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

mc cj4 15-40 blackstone tested at 4k miles. no coolant or fuel. below avg metals. suggested longer intervals. prolly go 5k next time. haul 3x a week and tow once a week. nothing extremely heavy though. plenty of stop and go. tuned and deleted. 

noticed with fresh oil the temps stayed down longer and recovered from heat faster. also less chatter from valvetrain.


----------



## Gulfcoastin (Feb 9, 2011)

I run Amsoil, change filter around every 5000 and oil at 10,000.


----------



## Seein' Spots (Apr 27, 2012)

I run Amsoil 15w40 full synthetic in my 02 7.3, and I change oil and filter every 7k. I use a Donaldson filter that holds a quart on its own, and filters down to 10 microns.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Guys, The oil doesnt break down so synthetic or not really doesnt matter much. Think about it. No matter how great the oil is at lubricating it doesnt mean much if tiny carbon particles are wearing away at the metal parts in your engine like fine sandpaper. The oil mainly gets dirty from blow by and that is what wears on your engine. The carbon particles from combustion and blow by are absorbed by the oil which it is designed to do and thats the main reason it turns black. The stock filter can only filter down so fine without restricting flow. If you want extended oil changes run a bi-pass oil filter and save your money on oil. Rotella has run a million miles in many engines when properly maintained.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Bottomsup said:


> Guys, The oil doesnt break down so synthetic or not really doesnt matter much. Think about it. No matter how great the oil is at lubricating it doesnt mean much if tiny carbon particles are wearing away at the metal parts in your engine like fine sandpaper. The oil mainly gets dirty from blow by and that is what wears on your engine. The carbon particles from combustion and blow by are absorbed by the oil which it is designed to do and thats the main reason it turns black. The stock filter can only filter down so fine without restricting flow. If you want extended oil changes run a bi-pass oil filter and save your money on oil. Rotella has run a million miles in many engines when properly maintained.


Oil does shear and loose viscosity. Synthetic shears slower. 
The guys here running 10k on there oil, more so in High Pressure oil systems need to test some of there oil with Blackstone Labs. They will be surprised how much there oil will shear after 7500k.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Number one reason for engine wear is carbon. Has nothing to do with oil shearing. Number one reason for oil viscosity reduction is dilution with fuel. Shearing is a none issue.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Bottomsup said:


> Number one reason for engine wear is carbon. Has nothing to do with oil shearing. Number one reason for oil viscosity reduction is dilution with fuel. Shearing is a none issue.


Oil does break down. Shearing is an issue.

I have taken oil samples from heavy diesel engines to work trucks for almost 20 years. You sir, are just flat out wrong. With a diesel that tows, it can shear the oil long before contamination will have any effect.

Like I said, send an oil sample to Blackstone Labs or any good lab and they will detail it out for you.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry Jolly. Thats just plain rude to call someone wrong. Dino mineral oil doesnt break down. Its broken down as far as it can be by mother nature and millions of years. Maybe some of the additives do but not the oil it self. Again contamination is your enemy not oil breakdown. Funny how good old dino oil has lubed engines for a million miles or more.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Bottomsup said:


> Sorry Jolly. Thats just plain rude to call someone wrong. Dino mineral oil doesnt break down. Its broken down as far as it can be by mother nature and millions of years. Maybe some of the additives do but not the oil it self. Again contamination is your enemy not oil breakdown. Funny how good old dino oil has lubed engines for a million miles or more.


It would seem you do not understand what shearing is. When I tell someone they are wrong, it is because I know it for a fact.

here it is from Bob the oil Guy since you do not seem to believe me. 
http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/effects-of-shearing/


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

more info on oil shearing for you. Contamination is a major factor, but not the only one.

http://www.endurancesynthetics.com/royal-purple-motor-oil.php

http://www.synzilla.com/testimonials/Amsoil_vs_Shell_Rotella_T_5w-40_Synthetic_Diesel_Oil

http://www.articlesbase.com/trucks-...ion-in-modern-diesel-engine-oils-4032986.html

"Today's diesel engines present a serious challenge to the lubricants that protect them. Tight engine tolerances and intense pressures can generate enough force to tear apart the molecular structure of the oil, causing permanent t viscosity loss. "


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Please Jolly, I owned an aircraft engine manufacturing business for 18 years. I designed developed and sold engines to the US Navy and Nasa's Dryden Flight Research Center. I have tested oils of all kinds and have found very little advantage if any with synthetic oils. Of course all of the advertising and study tests are produced by manufacturers of the synthetics oils claiming higher shear strength. How else do you expect them to sell their oil at two or three times the cost. The point here is that oil in a diesel engine will become contaminated with carbon and diesel fuel long before the oil is "sheared" out. BTW I run mineral oil for fuel in my diesels because it gets better mileage, lubricates the hpop better and costs 1.00 per gallon.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I forgot to mention that air bubbles are a major cause of pitting and wear in high pressure applications. When under high pressure tiny air bubbles in the oil burst (I guess into smaller bubbles) and act like a miniature sand blaster pecking away at the metal components in high pressure pumps and gear boxes. This is well known in the hydraulic industry.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Bottomsup said:


> Please Jolly, I owned an aircraft engine manufacturing business for 18 years. I designed developed and sold engines to the US Navy and Nasa's Dryden Flight Research Center. I have tested oils of all kinds and have found very little advantage if any with synthetic oils. Of course all of the advertising and study tests are produced by manufacturers of the synthetics oils claiming higher shear strength. How else do you expect them to sell their oil at two or three times the cost. The point here is that oil in a diesel engine will become contaminated with carbon and diesel fuel long before the oil is "sheared" out. BTW I run mineral oil for fuel in my diesels because it gets better mileage, lubricates the hpop better and costs 1.00 per gallon.


 We can just agree to disagree. I have facts, proof you have your opinion.

The below quote is from Larry Crider, CLS. Amsoil in January 2011.

"Today's diesel engines present a serious challenge to the lubricants that protect them. Tight engine tolerances and intense pressures can generate enough force to tear apart the molecular structure of the oil, causing permanent t viscosity loss. Permanent viscosity loss is called"shear" and leads to accelerated mechanical wear, oil consumption and deposit formation."



Bottomsup said:


> I forgot to mention that air bubbles are a major cause of pitting and wear in high pressure applications. When under high pressure tiny air bubbles in the oil burst (I guess into smaller bubbles) and act like a miniature sand blaster pecking away at the metal components in high pressure pumps and gear boxes. This is well known in the hydraulic industry.


Synthetic oils have been proven to foam less. Combined with the fact that synthetic oils shear less in diesel engines with tight tolerances makes synthetic oils far superior for modern diesel engines. Many newer gas engines are specifying Synthetic oil only also.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

more info for you

http://www.off-road-outdoors.com/Oil-breakdown.html

"Shearing
Many people use the term "oil breakdown" to represent what they think is a motor oil that has "broken down" and is in need of changing, when in reality the actual process of " oil breakdown" is not properly understood. The correct word for this is oil breakdown due to shear forces. An internal combustion engine imparts high shear forces on motor oil, which is sandwiched between two rotating or sliding forces under load and heat.

The molecular structure is essentially torn apart by these mechanical shear forces. The component of the oil that is affected most by these shear forces is the viscosity improvers. These viscosity improvers allow the manufacturer of the oil to create multi-grade oils suitable for a wider temperature range of operation. The end result of these shear forces is a decrease in the viscosity of the oil, as well as a decrease in the viscosity index.

Once motor oil has sheared beyond a specific point it will not revert back to it's base structure when it cools down and the shear forces have ceased. This applies to petroleum oils only, synthetic motor oils are extremely resistant to the detrimental effects of shear forces. Another way to explain this phenomenon is as follows: If you look at the molecular structure of motor oil under a microscope, you will see chains of molecules grouped together and linked together. The smaller molecular particles are attached to the larger ones. As oil shears, these smaller molecules break away and align in the chain.

As engine heat and shear forces continue and increase, these molecules break away from the base structure and, in the process, provide less and less resistance to wear. If this shearing and excessive continues over an extended period of time, engine damage can occur. If shearing is only mild, then when the oil cools down the structure will revert back to its original structure and still be capable of providing proper engine protection. Multi-viscosity petroleum motor oils are more susceptible to shearing than straight weight petroleum motor oils. As previously mentioned, synthetic oils are extremely shear resistant and less prone to oil breakdown."


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Glad to know you believe everything your read. You have nothing more than your opinion or little magazine articles you find to read and quote. That is whats wrong with this country. People no longer think for themselves. They read something they believe it, they hear something they believe it. Would you really expect a company like Amsoil to say their oil wasnt superior? BTW I was an Amsoil dealer but we stopped selling the stuff because it caused more carbon problems in our engines than good old dino oil. This was also confirmed by friend Eddie Hill the Top Fuel Drag Racer. My opinions are based on real world experience not manufactures articles telling you how great their oil is. There are just as many articles out there telling you why they wont run Amsoil in there diesel ever again. You no doubt voted for Obama didnt you? I do believe you are more ******* than Nascar.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Bottomsup said:


> . People no longer think for themselves. They read something they believe it, they hear something they believe it.


you might want to go back and read everything I have posted. I have been testing oil for a long time, have plenty of experience more then you. Maybe you missed that part. Just posted links with facts to back up what I had already said.

There is plenty of facts out there proving DINO oil does shear, and there are thousands of oil reports posted on Diesel fourms showing how much oil has sheared. I do not know how someone can argue with the mountain of facts as you have, maybe you are just slow. If you think I voted for Obama then it does prove you ain't that smart.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Little boy go for a ride on your bike. I have been a mechanic, machinist and engine manufacturer for over 25 years and you think you have more experience than me. LMAO!


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Bottomsup said:


> Little boy go for a ride on your bike. I have been a mechanic, machinist and engine manufacturer for over 25 years and you think you have more experience than me. LMAO!


nothing little about me.

When it comes to oil, yes I have much more experience then you. From the patch, trading, transport, storage, refining, etc.... my family and even my wife's family have been in the business for 100+ years.

One thing you have proven, you do not know as much as you think you do. For someone to claim DINO oil does not shear is laughable.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Awe congratulations your an oil change jockey. Tell us where Jiffy Lube, Champion, Quicker Sticker? Where?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Bottomsup said:


> Awe congratulations your an oil change jockey. Tell us where Jiffy Lube, Champion, Quicker Sticker? Where?


I wish, lot less stress.

Would seem you can not get anything correct.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

All in good fun right? I bet my Camaro will out run your Camaro 1/4 mile that is.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

Bottomsup said:


> All in good fun right? I bet my Camaro will out run your Camaro 1/4 mile that is.


If you can drive it on the highway somewhat legal, then I will line up to anything for a 1/4mile. If you bring it on a trailer, will still line up but good chance will not make any bets.


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

Its legal. Runs low 10's off the bottle. Its a 1968 RS/SS I did a full resto mod on it. Rebuilding a Tufftorq transaxle for my dads John Deer lawn mower. Calls for 5w50 synthetic. LOL


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

This thread has turned into somewhat of a Geek boxing match...


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

ReelWork said:


> This thread has turned into somewhat of a Geek boxing match...


It always does in these forums.


----------



## KID CREOLE (Oct 28, 2005)

Well for me and my 2000 Ford F250 7.3 diesel I'll just share my experience and observations.

When running Dino beit DELO 400 or Rotella 15/40 at 6000 miles of use I noticed oil residue build up on all the inner cooler tubes. Blackstome labs results showed my engine wearing better than the average running a stock Motorcraft oil filter at 6000 miles

After I switched to Rotella Synthetic I noticed a quieter, quicker starting truck, oil residue on inner cooler tubes was practically gone. Blackstone wear results on Synthetic were the same at 11,000 miles compared to 6000 on Dino Rotella.


----------

